# What happens when...(oven curing & flash points)



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I have two fragrances that I'd like to soap and oven cure. Now, the flash points on these two are 105 and 112. What is going to happen to them if I oven cure them?? I should have soaped them a few weeks ago but alas I'm behind. LOL Also, one is an essential oil (orange) and the other is just a FO. 

Also, another question...what do you all sell your loofa soaps for? I just started making them (had a few people ask for them) but I have no idea what to price them at! 

TIA!!


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I have never had a problem with flash points in the oven, but don't use the oven a lot. I put it at 170 and then turn it off.

As far as loofah soaps...which is a whole other story...price them decently as they can become a royal pain in the a$$. I had them at $5.50, which is too low IMO. I had a lady order hundreds of them for wholesale, and the work that went into them was so much. I wish I had them priced higher. I have also gone the rounds with how to do loofahs and had issues with that as well. Are you planning on pouring into a cylinder and then cutting? I have done pringles molds, pvc, and silicone molds, all with various rates of success dependent on my recipe. They are my current nemesis as I have several dozen to make and keep putting them off...


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

No sure about your flash point question, but I price my loofah's @ 5.00 each, same as all my other bars, but then again, I think they are my favorite to make


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Same as Lynn, I don't see why they are hard to make. I use PVC and blow them out of it with an aircompressor, we have all the directions for making them on the list. Now I do have my husband cut them for me because he can cut them thin and accurate, I can not, I would have to set up a jig of some sort.

If you go over flashpoints...and I would never even purchase something with that low of flashpoint...you lose all your top and expensive notes. I don't even OP my drakkar with a 160 FP. My new ovens (which are actually for rising bread at a subway type shop) will be preset set at 150, and nicer is my molds actually fit in them!


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Vickie, how do you have your air compressor set up? I was using pringles cans and those worked well cuz I could peel them off. I tried with PVC, but the soap just peeled off the sides of the loofahs. I think my biggest problem with my loofahs was the recipe I was using gets thick fast and it is hard to pour at a thin trace. I have decided to go back to my original recipe for my loofahs. I have also had a hard time finding loofahs that fit well and have to reshape them or even cut them down. I finally ended up cutting them individually and putting them into individual silicone molds so I didn't have to cut them.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Don't know if this will help you or not, but will post it anyway  I freeze mine(PVC) usually overnight, because I soap late at night, by morning I take them out bang the sides a little and they pop right out. I then wait a few hours for them to "thaw" and cut with a bread knife and a miter box- set them up to cure and wrap in usually 2 weeks sometimes sooner\later. 

If the loofah is to fat for my PVC, I force it in anyway... Just my to thoughts  maybe someday when I have the time to rig up all my stuff I will use the air compressor, but right now this works for me.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

So, do your loofas have soap in just the center of the loofa or is the soap saturated throughout the loofa? 

Vicki, I didn't intentionally purchase such low flash points. I bought these before I ever knew about flash points. I just want to use them up. I did recently buy new ovens as well and they go down to 150! Now, if my husband would just get them hooked up!!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

If the flashpoint is really low in fragrance oils and you ovenprocess, it is a possiblity to burn your fragrance out of the soap..


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

"So, do your loofas have soap in just the center of the loofa or is the soap saturated throughout the loofa? "

it's Saturated


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I soak my loofas in hot water, even super fat ones can be made to go into the PVC pipes. You have to use a recipe that is slow to trace, I use my 100% olive oil soap for this, yes it takes longer for them to cure, but it pours like soup, it goes into all the knooks and crannies, sets up pretty with all the herbs in it, and is vegan and essential oils which helps with sales.

We have photos on here from Sheryl on making the screw in lid, my husband just tapped the lid sort of looks like a valve stem on a car, you just touch the air compressor air line to it and it slides the soap out....I mean across the room if you aren't careful. I honestly still have never done it myself, it's way to much fun for my 'boys'. 

Lynn's loffas are beautiful


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm excited to start this new venture!!


----------

